# What markets will get the diesel?



## Tlhfirelion (Feb 9, 2013)

I keep hearing the production is underway and cars are creeping out, maybe, to the dealers. What I can't find out is where they'll be going, what markets? Does anyone have this info? I will be purchasing a car in the next 3-4 weeks and if I'm unable to get ahold of the diesel, a Ford will be on my driveway. I would prefer the diesel but I can't wait any longer. Thanks for any help and have a good day.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I did some research

This article says that by late fall it will be available... Also a few others say it, and around here there is a full thread about it.

New Chevy Cruze diesel gets 46 mpg on highway | The Detroit News | detroitnews.com

Wait for the diesel man, you won't regret it...


----------



## Tlhfirelion (Feb 9, 2013)

iKermit said:


> I did some research
> 
> This article says that by late fall it will be available... Also a few others say it, and around here there is a full thread about it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. I guess I'm confused then. I had read (I thot on here but I may be wrong there) that they were going to be released in May to select markets (6-10 different markets) and then nationwide later this year. IF that is still correct, what markets will be getting them? If not, then I'll need to decide if I can wait. Thank you again for the reply.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Atlanta, Baltimore, Seattle, and St. Louis, Milwaukee... Those are some of them, pretty much where diesel is really popular.

Here is some more information

2014 Chevrolet Cruze | GM Authority
This Is The 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel: Chicago 2013 | GM Authority

To keep you waiting for it if you don't fall in the market...


----------



## Tlhfirelion (Feb 9, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Atlanta, Baltimore, Seattle, and St. Louis, Milwaukee... Those are some of them, pretty much where diesel is really popular.
> 
> Here is some more information
> 
> ...


Well, I'm 3 hours from St. Louis so I may need to take a spin some weekend. Thank you again for the help.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

This is what I want when I get back to the states. thanks for the info Kermit


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

I have heard Milwaukee mentioned, and Denver. I think Someplace in California will get it, too. I have to imagine people near where it is made will have a shot at it early, or else that's just plain mean.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Last Friday at Lordstown assembly plant they told us that there will be 950 cars launched on the market initially. My understanding is that they are looking to see how this car performs first and to make some adjustments accordingly. Personally I don't think this car will be a big hit on US market. MPG compared with gasoline cars, better torque of course but higher price too. Add to this that you have additional maintenance for Urea, diesel filter and also don't forget the diesel price is higher than gasoline's. Another no go for the potential buyers is the MT (non) availability. We'll see the results in one year I think.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

All of the local chevy dealerships here in Northern California, have them listed as "In transit" I know our local dealer here has 3 on order. Taupe, Champagne Silver and Blue Ray Metallic. 

If you're in the market for one, I'd wait as long as you can. It's going to be a nice car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

At Lordstown they said initial distribution would be to the coasts. They also said they're only building a few each day.

I checked availability on the Chevy web site and it shows some with dealers in the DC/Baltimore area, but dealer sites don't show them yet.


----------



## Papachester (May 20, 2013)

The dealor I called here in the Metro Detroit area said they wouldn't receive any til july.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah I was told 10-12 go through the plant a day. When I asked the distribution markets if I remember correctly Tom said he'd have to check but on the east and west coast. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I contacted my dealer today in Janesville, WI and was told they have one on order. It is to be built on the 17th of June, with a delivery date of early July. That is the only pre-order they have as of now. I was also told that they have no idea when they will have multiples sitting on the lot for all to see, test drive and buy. I'm guessing for now they will only be produced to fill pre-orders (with the exception of the early release areas). Then GM will evaluate the situation and decide how many they want to produce from there. I optioned mine out (just short of fully loaded) on the build your own section of GMs website (and with the help of the dealer) and it came to $29.5K! That's going to be a tough pill to swallow for many buyers out there. Especially with the updated models due out in 2014-15. I've been waiting for this car along time (those torque numbers always make me smile ear to ear) and even I think that's pretty high. I'm very interested to see what kind of incentives are offered.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Correction, we just got one. Champagne Silver with the brown interior. It's already in PDI and detail. They want it on the lot! 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

I created a map of the early release markets based on what people here in this forum and in the news have reported. I verified the locations using the Chevy's "Search Inventory" function. If you know of additional markets, post them in this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...hen-2014-cruze-diesel-shows-up-your-area.html . Here's the first map of the early markets:









The largest markets appear to be Denver, Milwaukee, and Atlanta for the first run.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Correction, we just got one. Champagne Silver with the brown interior. It's already in PDI and detail. They want it on the lot!
> 
> View attachment 14290
> 
> ...


How low is the VIN?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

1G1P75SZ5E7100167

Our second one, in route, is 275 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I tried to get a pic of the one that we were all drooling over at the factory, but the overhead light ended up washing it out, since all I could get to was the windshield tag. IIRC, it was like 520ish.


----------

